# The Briar Cigar



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

So, This is pretty cool. Chris Morgan who is an awesome pipe carver is now making a new pipe called "The Briar Cigar". This thing looks just like a cigar. You stuff the cigar with tobacco and smoke it like a cigar. The craftsmanship looks excellent and that is to be expected if you have seen some of his other pipes. This thing looks sharp and has some great features such as the o-ring that holds the cap in place. I want one of these! Check out his website.

Briar Cigar Directions and Info.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks inventive -- but what's the advantage over a standard pipe? Just novelty?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's a version of the zeppelin pipe. I've never smoked one, but other than the novelty factor I don't see the appeal of them. They seam like more work then necessary.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Interesting. Definitely not a clencher!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I was thinking the briar Cigar would make a great pipe for a smoke break or lunchtime smoke. Pack it and put the cap on it and throw it in your pocket.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumping this. I got an email from P&C saying they had these back in stock. I'm only vaguely curious, really, as I'm not interested in owning one. But does anyone have any experience with one of these?


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks interesting. I tried a old Zeppelin once. It was novel. $140 is a little out of my price range, that's P&C's price. To each their own, as they say.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

The youtube videos I have seen are all positive! I'm intrigued, but with price starting at $140, I don't know if I'd bite


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The bowl, or ring gauge in this case, is too small. 1/2 inch diameter is too narrow. 3/4 would smoke much better, and paired with 1/4 inch walls, it'd still look like a large cigar.

Also, compared to carving a briar pipe, these things are EASY to make. You could turn one on a lathe in mere minutes. The drilling is literally straight forward as well. For $160 for a smooth, I'd sooner turn my own on a lathe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Interesting. Definitely not a clencher!


 Really, that stem looks like it would suck. :tsk: BTW, the first link seems to be kaput, so here's one from P&C. The Briar Cigar by Morgan Pipes - Brown Blast


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I do like how much easier it would be in terms of portability, but to me it looks silly. I'd feel goofy smoking out of it, with the little pipe end it's not going to look at all like you're smoking a cigar, and I dunno why you'd want to. Smoking a pipe looks far classier than smoking a cigar! 

Only advantage I can see is portability. But if that's a concern, for the timeframe and convenience, I can throw a corona in my shirt pocket I'll enjoy more with less work.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I do like how much easier it would be in terms of portability, but to me it looks silly. I'd feel goofy smoking out of it, with the little pipe end it's not going to look at all like you're smoking a cigar, and I dunno why you'd want to. Smoking a pipe looks far classier than smoking a cigar!
> 
> Only advantage I can see is portability. But if that's a concern, for the timeframe and convenience, I can throw a corona in my shirt pocket I'll enjoy more with less work.


Or you could get an MM Morgan or Pony Express -- or both. Small, lightweight, *clenchable *. One of those seems even handier, if you ask me, and I'll bet it would smoke better.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine smokes quite well. Keep the end up, though. Should probably
sell it as I usually just grab a normal pipe or real cigar. Bit is comfortable.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thirston said:


> Mine smokes quite well. *Keep the end up, though*.


Much easier to do with a regular pipe. oke: Maybe it would make a good flake pipe, though! Flakes tend to stay put with a fold and stuff.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This seams like the answer for the question no one asked. I know someone who bought one just to have it burn out within 3 weeks. Mr. Morgan offered to replace or refund him and he took the refund. Tamping and relighting would be an issue, and exactly how do you light it without holding the it vertical and taking puffs while standing underneath it and pointing it at the sky. 

I do think the pipe/cigar/whatever it's called it is attractive, but so is an estate Dunhill, and incidentally my birth year Dunhill cost less money.


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> This seams like the answer for the question no one asked. I know someone who bought one just to have it burn out within 3 weeks. Mr. Morgan offered to replace or refund him and he took the refund. Tamping and relighting would be an issue, and exactly how do you light it without holding the it vertical and taking puffs while standing underneath it and pointing it at the sky.
> 
> I do think the pipe/cigar/whatever it's called it is attractive, but so is an estate Dunhill, and incidentally my birth year Dunhill cost less money.


It's based on the Zeplin pipe which was a 1920's design for use in Hydrogen filled airships. Which shows how important smoking was back then as you had to light it in a very dangerous environment. I'm waiting on a Zeplin to arrive from Germany, a pipe not an airship.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Much easier to do with a regular pipe. oke: Maybe it would make a good flake pipe, though! Flakes tend to stay put with a fold and stuff.


Good idea, J as I have not tried flakes in it yet. As some have mentioned it would be ideal for a work break pipe. I would use it a lot more for that purpose if I did not have to wear a monkey suit and smell good/neutral all day. Yes, it requires more relights than normal.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Or you could get an MM Morgan or Pony Express -- or both. Small, lightweight, *clenchable *. One of those seems even handier, if you ask me, and I'll bet it would smoke better.


I can vouch for the pony. Perfect little pocket pipe.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Naw.


----------

